# Bad captions on Genie HR44-700



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

The captions on my Genie are garbled and it is putting Aeie4 every other sentence ONLY on live programming. When recorded it is fine. Does not happen on mini client or HR24-700. I'm stumped. I am hearing impaired and rely on captions to watch everything.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd try a red button re-set and see if that fixes it. If it doesn't, while a bit of extra effort, hit R even when watching live. Is this on many channels, or a select few?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> I'd try a red button re-set and see if that fixes it. If it doesn't, while a bit of extra effort, hit R even when watching live*. Is this on many channels, or a select few?
> 
> * Until a fix comes along. What software version are you on? (Menu->Settings& Help-> Settings.)


----------



## Sandra (Apr 16, 2012)

rjhseven said:


> The captions on my Genie are garbled and it is putting Aeie4 every other sentence ONLY on live programming. When recorded it is fine. Does not happen on mini client or HR24-700. I'm stumped. I am hearing impaired and rely on captions to watch everything.


Ya, what the heck!

Watching Game of Thrones, recorded on demand, in one episode it kept putting *asp over and over again before the sentences, which was annoying...until the next episode, where it kept putting *died in front of the sentences. Jeesh, I wound up reading *died like hundreds of times in one hour - made me long for the good old days of *asp!

Sandra


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If it's individual programs, contacting the network that's putting it out is the only step that might work.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The disability act requires all providers and networks to have a contact for captioning issues.

Send an e-mail to [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

Tried reset numerous times; not a individual programming issue-all programs; which leaves the HR 44 since the mini client and Hr24 do not have this problem.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rjhseven said:


> Tried reset numerous times; not a individual programming issue-all programs; which leaves the HR 44 since the mini client and Hr24 do not have this problem.


If one of your TVs is a small TV, can you bring it to the genie and hook it up to see if the problem goes away.

This might relate?
I watch the stock market and I was having major problems with the scrolling letters and numbers at the bottom of the screen. One day I turned off the 120hz mode and brought the TV back to 60hz. The letters are smooth as can be now.

Have you tried turning the CC to off for a few minutes and then turn it back on again ?

Have you tried going into Search and search for CLEARMYBOX and then choose Keyword and let it restart ? This clears out a lot of stuff and restarts the receiver. It will also clear out your Guide and it will take a couple of days to fully rebuild.


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> If one of your TVs is a small TV, can you bring it to the genie and hook it up to see if the problem goes away.
> 
> This might relate?
> I watch the stock market and I was having major problems with the scrolling letters and numbers at the bottom of the screen. One day I turned off the 120hz mode and brought the TV back to 60hz. The letters are smooth as can be now.
> ...


Will try the 60hz if my Sharp allows you to change this-not sure it does. CLEARMYBOX sounds like a major procedure.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

In the HR44 menu, go to settings, Display, Captioning. Have you tried changing the digital track? Also, are you using captioning or DirecTV Subtitles? Changing those options may help.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rjhseven said:


> Will try the 60hz if my Sharp allows you to change this-not sure it does. CLEARMYBOX sounds like a major procedure.


Takes just about a minute longer than a Red Button Reset for the actual time, but it does more to clean out corrupted data.


----------



## Sandra (Apr 16, 2012)

b52pooh said:


> In the HR44 menu, go to settings, Display, Captioning. Have you tried changing the digital track? Also, are you using captioning or DirecTV Subtitles? Changing those options may help.


Ya, for us we got the same *asp*asp*asp or *died*died*died for both closed captioning and DirecTV subtitles. So weird!

Sandra


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

Sandra said:


> Ya, for us we got the same *asp*asp*asp or *died*died*died for both closed captioning and DirecTV subtitles. So weird!
> 
> Sandra


Changing from captions to sub titles didn't affect anything at all. haven't tried a different track. Assumed directv default would be correct one. hate to call Directv on this; ran into service tech in neighborhood-he said sound like a receiver replacement to him. Which is why I was hesitant to go with genie in first place-90% of my stuff on one drive.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rjhseven said:


> he said sound like a receiver replacement to him.


Very unlikely


----------



## PolishPoet (Dec 18, 2006)

The "CLEARMYBOX" worked to straighten out my CC. It was irritating.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

PolishPoet said:


> The "CLEARMYBOX" worked to straighten out my CC. It was irritating.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update and glad you had success with the CLEARMYBOX. I think you are the first to try this to see if it cured your problem.
I wish we had a list of what all that this does when you run it.


----------



## dhkinil (Dec 17, 2006)

PolishPoet said:


> The "CLEARMYBOX" worked to straighten out my CC. It was irritating.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


I have huge problems, but only on my genie, mainly the problem is PBS. When I play the same recording on one of my HR 24's there is no problem with captioning, so what is "Clear my box"?

thanks,

dk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It flushes the Guide, and a few under-the-hood items that *may* fix _some _software issues.


----------



## dhkinil (Dec 17, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> It flushes the Guide, and a few under-the-hood items that *may* fix _some _software issues.


and how do I clear my box

thanks,


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dhkinil said:


> and how do I clear my box
> 
> thanks,


Go to Menu->Search & Browse-> Smart Search, then type in CLEARMYBOX, and hit search, then Exit.


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

clearmybox worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rjhseven said:


> clearmybox worked for me. Thanks!


Glad it worked for you.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## dhkinil (Dec 17, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Go to Menu->Search & Browse-> Smart Search, then type in CLEARMYBOX, and hit search, then Exit.


thanks


----------



## dhkinil (Dec 17, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Go to Menu->Search & Browse-> Smart Search, then type in CLEARMYBOX, and hit search, then Exit.


I did an RBR and it made it better, so I decided to clear the box, so to speak, and now it is perfect, thanx,

dk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dhkinil said:


> I did an RBR and it made it better, so I decided to clear the box, so to speak, and now it is perfect, thanx,
> 
> dk


Long may you run! Thanks for the update!


----------



## dhkinil (Dec 17, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Long may you run! Thanks for the update!


Just an update i went to watch things last night and for most things I get gibberish on the closed captioning for the first 3 or 4 minutes, then everything works fine, may try another box clearing


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You might also try Pause, or jump back, or 30 skip just to see if they might put things right for CC.


----------



## rjhseven (Jun 7, 2012)

rjhseven said:


> clearmybox worked for me. Thanks!


Bad captions back again. I clearedmybox twice!! Works for a few then..............


----------

